# سوناتا 2011 لولوي للبيع



## tjarksa (12 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم . 

ما شالله تبارك الله اللهم اني اسالك الهدى والتقى والعفاف والغنى 

- سوناتا 2011 ماشي 17700 فقط . ماشالله البدي وكاله فيها حكة بسسسسسيطه ما تحسب بس بذكرها للامانه والصور تحكم . 
مواصفات السياره : - 
المواصفات كالتالي . 
- سقف بانوراما + فتحه نصف فل وراد الوعلان 
- جنوط 17 
- مثبت سرعة + تحكم في الراديو والمقود من الدركسون
- قير أتميتك + عايدي تيبترونك
- سيدي + usb مشغل ام بي ثري + مدخل ايبود وايباد مع الوصله اصلي حتى كيسها موجود 
- التحكم في المرايات ( تتسفط )
مضف عليها كالتالي 
- جلد اصلي من الناغي ضمان 3 سنوات والاوراق موجوده 
- انوار زنون برضه اصلي عليه ضمان والاوراق موجوده 
- تضليل عازل حراري خفيف اصلي 

يعلم الله ياخوان الموتر يستاهل وببعض اكياسها على المقاعد الارضيه والشماسات والبيبان 
ولا تزال على الضمان وسبب البيع ابي ازيرا ولو ما جبت لي السعر المناسب فانا ابي استخدم . 
البيع كااااااش او المقايضه بزيرا 2012 نصف فل مع دفع الفرق المناسب .
السوم هنا . 

يالله نشوف الصور واعذروني على التصور لاني مصور بالجوال حتى السياره ما غسلتها وبعد من يوم شريتها ما غسلتها الا ثلاث مرات .


----------



## جنان الخلد (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: سوناتا 2011 لولوي للبيع*

بالتوووفيق لك يااارب ....


----------



## جوو الرياض (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: سوناتا 2011 لولوي للبيع*

الله يرزقك البيعه الطيبه..


----------

